# How old is this Ben Pearson Compound?



## 62beetle

I have a Ben Pearson bow that is so old it is not in Pearson's oldest catalog and they say they have no record of it. I would like to know how old it is and the approximate value. It is in mint condition! The stickers say Ben Pearson 12GA Magnum.....
Anyone??


----------



## 62beetle

62beetle said:


> I have a Ben Pearson bow that is so old it is not in Pearson's oldest catalog and they say they have no record of it. I would like to know how old it is and the approximate value. It is in mint condition! The stickers say Ben Pearson 12GA Magnum.....
> Anyone??


Addendum: i meant to mention in the above post that I have just taken this bow out of retirement. I am at age 70 and have not loosed an arrow for about 30 years. Also I have cataract in right eye, everything is pretty blurry. I set the magnum up and fired a few at 15X and got a three shot group 2 1/2" diameter about 3 inches off center. Not bad for two old codgers working together. I will try to attach pics, Love to know more about this bow


----------



## SonnyThomas

I have one at the shop, new oldie, just never sold. I believe in the early 1980s. I know a person that bought a 20 ga. Pearson. I'll ask him for a closer date.


----------



## SonnyThomas

This is on the Pearson site. Catalogs are huge in volume - I'm on dial up and it would take forever to look at all

http://www.benpearson.com/vb/showthread.php?924-First-Set-of-Catalogs


----------



## Cadet

I have a Browning Nomad from 1984. By the similar design, I'm guessing they are from the same era.
















Mine is wrapped in camo. Without the wrap, my bow has a wood riser and black limbs. Eccentrics even look similar.

Good Luck I retired mine in 2008. Never killed anything with it.

Oh, well wait, yes I did kill a possum on campus when I was in college. There is a story behind that I'm not real proud of.


----------



## jmoose77

I purchased a new Pearson 12ga around 1984. 
I remember the bow shot well.


----------



## eaglecaps

Is it still for sale? I miss the ol wood risers.


----------



## mathewshoyt33

what are the specs on this bow see i have a 1983 i presume and the info on the bottom limb was washed away with the year im trying to find info on my new to me dads old bow , ben pearson has a library of catalogs , but their is 1983 catalog missing , what are your specs of your bow , let comare here a pic of my bow


----------



## kballer1

The top bow is older, doesn't have adjustable wheel like the lower one does, I would say between 1980 & 84.


----------



## Pincher

late 70's early 80's


----------



## Cold Weather

your in the same province as me. Value is minimal. Likely late 70s-maybe early 80s

never followed Pearson..


----------



## SonnyThomas

The one I have pictured above was brand new, just never sold, and the owner closed the shop due to health issues and later passed away around late 1980s. His son re-opened the archery shop in 2008. We had right at 27 older Pearsons, but the wood riser above was the only wood riser. Sold off a few, but still have maybe 20. These are also new never sold oldies. All are target bows, no camo.

I sold the wood riser above for $100.00 or $110.00, can remember for sure. It was wanted for nostalgia reasons.


----------

